# R32 GT-R Jack and tool kit



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

as above


----------



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

yeah I've got this in the garage.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

One Million GIF - One Milliondollars Dr Evil Mike Myers - Discover & Share GIFs


Click to view the GIF




tenor.com


----------

